# smoky sweetheart



## snowkei (Dec 12, 2007)

when I did a smoky look, I always choose some dark color...
and today still w/ dark color but add some pink!

dunno if I can be a sweetheart!









what I use
*[face]*
RMK cream foundation #102

*[eye]*
Paul & joe eye gloss #04
MAC piggy #rose. helium
MAC e/s #carbon
MAC fluidine #blitz & glitz
Lunasol quad #ex02 (dark brown)
Ardell lashes #103

*[cheek]*
MAC blush #dollymix

*[lip]*
RMK l/s #5
Dior ultra shine reflect #267


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 12, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## nikki (Dec 12, 2007)

I love these colors!  They look great on you!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 12, 2007)

loving the smoky eye with the pink~


----------



## little teaser (Dec 12, 2007)

pretty in smoky pink


----------



## miss_dre (Dec 12, 2007)

aw this is so pretty! i love it!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 12, 2007)

OH so pretty I love the pink smokey look ..i must try this soon.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 12, 2007)

You are so pretty!!! This looks stunning


----------



## entipy (Dec 12, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 12, 2007)

The pink really gives this smokey eye some flair! Lovin' it!


----------



## belldandy13 (Dec 12, 2007)

very soft & pretty!  you ARE a sweetheart!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 12, 2007)

very nice


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 12, 2007)

this is gorgeous!! and i really love ur earrings


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 12, 2007)

omg this is so pretty!


----------



## ne0ndice (Dec 12, 2007)

So pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 12, 2007)

Gorgeous !


----------



## bby112 (Dec 12, 2007)

very very pretty!


----------



## Odette (Dec 12, 2007)

Love the colours, very pretty.


----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2007)

gorgeous!! you are a sweet heart!


----------



## Lndsy (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice work!  I love the colors!


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 13, 2007)

So cute!  I'm happy I have most of those colors as well.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## fingie (Dec 13, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 13, 2007)

Great look Snowkei! I'm just wondering if you glue your fake-lashes right on your lashline or do glue it a little bit above? When I do it on my single lid eye, it never matches the double lid eye.


----------



## mad dog marissa (Dec 13, 2007)

gosh, you can do no wrong!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Dec 13, 2007)

*~*You seriously look amazing!!!! Now I want to try this look when I go out this w/e...I love it!!!!*~*


----------



## tink (Dec 13, 2007)

Ooooh I like! I love the shape of your brows...


----------



## milamonster (Dec 13, 2007)

looks gorgeous!!
and you're rockin the lip colors!


----------



## yummiebitez (Dec 13, 2007)

pretty in pink!!!


----------



## black_crx (Dec 13, 2007)

smokey in pink.. that's great!!


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful, like all your FOTDs. Your earrings are adorable too!


----------



## Jot (Dec 13, 2007)

so fabulous


----------



## veilchen (Dec 13, 2007)

You look adorable, definitely like a sweetheart!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

That is really a beautiful look on you!  Since I'm newer here, I haven't really been able to see all of your work yet.  Perhaps I should take the time to look through some of the other FOTDs you've done.  I can predict they will probably all look as good as this one.


----------



## daffie (Dec 13, 2007)

So gorgeous! I wish I can do this..


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 14, 2007)

thats wonderful. i always look forward to your posts


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Dec 14, 2007)

this one is very pretty. the lashes are soo cute too.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 14, 2007)

Oooohhh so pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeupgal (Dec 14, 2007)

Snowkei, you look so beautiful!  This picture should be on the cover of a magazine.  Very nice job.


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Sooo pretty! One of my favs for you.


----------



## amethystangel (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, that is a really sweet combination! I think I shall have to try it too


----------



## lsperry (Dec 14, 2007)

You're a sweetie and a cutie....I love pink as a crease color....Nice...


----------

